
The Intelligence Community’s Role in Countering Malign Influence on Social Media - DamnInteresting
https://www.lawfareblog.com/intelligence-communitys-role-countering-malign-foreign-influence-social-media
======
raxxorrax
> in the aftermath of Russian online manipulation in the 2016 U.S.
> presidential election

Really? I am getting confused. So is it Russians or Communists that subvert
the people and weren't they the same just a few decades ago?

I think the intelligence "community" misjudged the situation severely while
still being encroaching on private information. In other words, executive
powers stepped over multiple lines they should never have crossed. But
anything can be justified in the name of national security, right?

Of course and that is why people leak on you and are justified to do so.

